# More issues in paradise =p



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well when we moved in here, the SIL had been using a kennel for a sprocket sized dog.

So I graciously let her borrow our largest kennel since we were not using it.

I put Charlie in her room today and promptly discovered that her dog has destroyed my kennel. He bit the bars and bent and broke them. The door is twisted too.

Now she has to buy me a new one...

Oh I hope this goes over smoothly when we inform her of it.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

whoo hoo new stuff!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh that just sucks. Fingers crossed that it goes smoothly!! There are so few people that I will let borrow anything anymore.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> whoo hoo new stuff!


Yeah but probably not without a fight!



CorgiPaws said:


> Oh that just sucks. Fingers crossed that it goes smoothly!! There are so few people that I will let borrow anything anymore.


I don't usually. I did it for her dog. I felt bad that he was in a kennel that he couldn't stand up, turn around or stretch out in.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> Yeah but probably not without a fight!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually. I did it for her dog. I felt bad that he was in a kennel that he couldn't stand up, turn around or stretch out in.


How sad!!! Crates can be great training tools, and I definitely use them, but it's so sad when they are so overused, or not of proper size.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> How sad!!! Crates can be great training tools, and I definitely use them, but it's so sad when they are so overused, or not of proper size.


They are great. I let her use my largest one too. It was 3 times the size of the one she was using and Charlie is not a small dog. He literally had to curl in a ball and that was all the room he had. 

I really hope she doesn't argue. I'm gonna be pissed if she doesn't buy my a new one. I've already written her off once.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Personally i would just expect it and make little "HINTS" about it like when she gets paid or has money just be like "OH great! you can buy me a new crate! ill go with you if you want to help you pick out the right size!"
dont dread it and dont act like your angry just act sorta dizty like you are truely expecting a new one any time!
this confuses people LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> Personally i would just expect it and make little "HINTS" about it like when she gets paid or has money just be like "OH great! you can buy me a new crate! ill go with you if you want to help you pick out the right size!"
> dont dread it and dont act like your angry just act sorta dizty like you are truely expecting a new one any time!
> this confuses people LOL


or, hey, whatever your name is.....when would you like to go to the pet store to buy me a new crate to replace the one your dog ate?
tuesday morning or thursday evening?

this is called an open ended question and cannot be answered with a yes or no.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> Personally i would just expect it and make little "HINTS" about it like when she gets paid or has money just be like "OH great! you can buy me a new crate! ill go with you if you want to help you pick out the right size!"
> dont dread it and dont act like your angry just act sorta dizty like you are truely expecting a new one any time!
> this confuses people LOL


OH *I* am not saying ANYTHING to her. Drew does the dirty work when it comes to talking to his family. He is going to talk to her about it sometime this week and give her a month to save the money. She works 6 days a week and doesn't pay rent so it should be easy for her. I am going to make a list for her of same size ones in Napa or online if she wants to order it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am writing this here for future reference. It is 36x27x24. It NO damage when I gave it to her, bars were all straight, no rust, no breaks. 


The back side, the front looks like this and the door hinges are breaking.









This is it (minus the tray, not sure why its not in the kennel in this picture...) before I let her borrow it.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Sucks! Those things are not cheap. I left mine out at our agility field because I'm lazy and its started to rust...I need to bring that thing in.

She better pay you back. D:< That would be so lousy of her not to.


----------

